# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  طريقة عمل خبز الخمير باستخدام جدر الخمير الكهربائي من مطبخي

## ورودة دبي

:SalamAlikom: 


خواتي اليوم عندي لكم طريقة وااايد لذيييذ لخبز الخمير 


أتمنى أنها تعيبكم وهي سهلة وبسيطة

اهم النقاط :

1- اهم نقطة : وقبل اي استخدام شوفي فيشة الكهرباء ,,فيه جزء كرتوني ,, شيليه فوررا قبل ماتحطينه في الكهرباء 

في بداية الاستخدام بتشمين ريحة ,, وشوية دخان 
هذا طبيعي لانه الجهاز يديد و يطلع ريحه كاي جهاز ثاني ,, وهذا ابدا مايعني انه احترق
اذا خفتي سكري الجهاز و اتركيه لين يوم ثاني و استخدمية و بتشوفين مافيه اي ريحه و عادي يشتغل

الفيشة تتركب دايركت في الكهرباء و لا تستخدمون اي محولات لتشغيلة : لانه نقطه هامه جدا و لاتقولون بعدين الجدر احتررق 

2- الراس ماينغسل ,, تخلينه يبرد تماما و تمسحونه من فوق بفوطة نظيفه !!

3-الجدر بسرعه يصير حار فانتبهي عن تحرقين ايدج والبسي قفازات القماشية 

4-افضل شي لا تخلين الخدامه تعابل الجدر الا اذا تعلمت منج كيف الاستخدام بالضبط و راويتيها طرق الاهتمام به 


5-الجزء السفلي من الجدر ينغسل بالماي الصابون اما الجزء العلوي فيه 
كهرباء فانتبهي انه ماينغسل ابدا ابدا

6- يرجى قراءة الوصفه المرفقه مع الجدر جيدا قبل البدئ في التشغيل الجدر الكهربائي

والانتباه للفترة الزمنية اللازم لخبز الخمير عشان مايحترق



نيي للمقادير

 
مقادير العجينة

طحين كوبين و نصف
ملح نصف ملعقة طعام
خميرة ملعقة طعام
سكر ملعقة طعام
سمن ملعقة طعام
حليب بودرة ملعقتين 
ماء كوب واحد


طريقة التحضير

تابعوني لمعرفة طريقة التحضير


يتبع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## ورودة دبي

من اسباب نجاح اي عجينة ان كانت عجينة خبز الخمير او غيرها هي صلاحية الخمير
اول شي لا تخزنون الخمير في كبتات المطبخ
بعد ماتفتحون العلبة الافضل تحطونها في غراش مثل هاي و تخزنونه في الثلاجه ..تاكدوا ان الخميرة مش قديمة 



نسخن الماء العادي شوي في غلاية الماء الكهربائيه 10 ثواني بس .. عشان يكون فاتر 
وبعدين نحط كل المقادير اللي فوق مع بعض في طاسة كبيرة شوي
نخلط العجينة دقيتين ثلاث باستخدام الخلاط و بتتكون عندنا عجينة طرية جدا و ناعمة الملمس و ماتلصق بالايد
نغطيها زين و نحط العجينه في مكان دافي ونتركها نصف ساعه الى 45 دقيقة
مايحتاج نتركها اكثر عن جي عشان لا تظهر ريحة الخميرة في العجين
بيتضاعف حجمها و بيصير جي



ناخذ مقدار من العجين بحجم التفاحة الصغيرة و نكورها و نتركها في صينية يكون فيها شوية طحين 
تلاحظون في الصورة نشابة صغيره استخدمها لفرد العجينه وهي مريحة وايد

----------


## ورودة دبي

نييب جدر الخمير و نتركه 4 دقايق لين ما اسلاك الحديد من داخل تحمر بهالصورة


الجدر طبعا يكون مسكر
ناخذ العيين المفرود و نحطه على راس الجدر









[/IMG]


عسب الخمير من تحت ينضج ,, بعد 20 ثانيه ,, ناخذ الملاس و نحط العيين داخل الجدرونسكر عليه
بالضبط 30 ثانيه هب اكثر وافتحي الجدر و طلعي الخمير
ان تاخرتي اكثر عادي الخبز بيحترق 
لان الجدر سررررريع جدا
لاحظوا الصورة كيف من تحت و فوق العيين نضج و انتفخ 





بنفس الطريقة ترومون تسوون كل المعجنات بجدر الخمير 

لكنها تحتاج لزمن اطول

من فوق 3 دقايق تقريبا 

وبعدها تدخلون داخل الجدر دقيقه وحده او الى ان يحمرررررر


هاي الصور توضح






وهاي صورة للمعجنات مسويتهم ع الجدر

----------


## حـقـانـــيــــه

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## حـقـانـــيــــه

نسيت اقولج موتينى من اليوع يويلى اذا اتوحم وين بحصلج هههههههههههههه

----------


## غناتي

الغالية وييين حصلتي النشابة هاذي؟؟؟

----------


## ورودة دبي

> نسيت اقولج موتينى من اليوع يويلى اذا اتوحم وين بحصلج هههههههههههههه


هههههههه

تسلمين حبوبة ع التشجيع
والله توني يايه من المطبخ مسويته ونزلت الطريقة على طول
للحين حد ما اكل منه
تفضلي عندي و كله لج

----------


## ورودة دبي

> الغالية وييين حصلتي النشابة هاذي؟؟؟


خذتها من كارفور اختي

----------


## غناتي

يزاج الله كل خير من متى ادور ع الطريقة

----------


## كعبية

شكله ... يوّع .. لذييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذ



تسلمين .. نفس طريقتي تقريبا^__^

----------


## ورودة دبي

ولو فديتج 
فالج طيب 
ويشرفني مروركم بعد على موضوعي في قسم الحلويات 
طريقة عمل الدونات بمكينة الدونات الكهربائية

----------


## ورودة دبي

> شكله ... يوّع .. لذييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذ
> 
> 
> 
> تسلمين .. نفس طريقتي تقريبا^__^



مشكورة حبيبتي

نورتي الصفحه 
تفضلي عندي اعطيج من الخبز ههه

----------


## برتني11

ا الله يعطيج العافية ويكثر من امثالج

----------


## ريـــاامي

شكله لذييييييييييييييييييييييذ
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي
بس خبريني من وين ماخذه الجدر.

----------


## fikraa

ماشاء الله الغاليه

----------


## n3amoory

يسلم ايديج يالغاليه انا عندي جدر الكهربائي بس ماعرف المقادير والحين بسويه 

بس يباله جي كرك وياه ياسلالالالالالالام شكله اينن وايوع بعد

----------


## ورودة دبي

> ا الله يعطيج العافية ويكثر من امثالج


هلا حبيبتي

تسلمين والله 
يكفيني تواصلكم الطيب

----------


## ورودة دبي

> ماشاء الله الغاليه


بعض ماعندكم

تسلمين غلاي

----------


## ورودة دبي

> يسلم ايديج يالغاليه انا عندي جدر الكهربائي بس ماعرف المقادير والحين بسويه 
> 
> بس يباله جي كرك وياه ياسلالالالالالالام شكله اينن وايوع بعد


هلا الغالية

ان شاء الله فديتج تسوينه و تستانسين به
ترومين تسوين فيه بيتزا 
مناقيش جبن و زعتر 
و ايد اشياء ثانيه

----------


## mo0one

*تسلمين وروده دبي ....

الله يعطيج العافيه فديتج ....

ماشاء الله عليج بصراحه تحمست انا ومرت اخوي ....*

----------


## عالية الغالية

جدر الخمير بتلقينه في محل بر وبحر في الشارجة 

وعند الايرانية في عيمان 


في نوع فلسطيني ونوع اماراتي

----------


## فيونكا

اممممممممممممممممممممممم تسلم يدينج و الله يعطيج العا فية يا حلاة الخمير وياه الكرك...... خيال

----------


## hashasy

تسلم إيدج وجزاك الله خبر.

----------


## داري بوظبي

*تبارك الرحمن...
سلمت يمناج...
ع هالخدمه العدله ....

بس بغيت اتخبر عن طحين رقم كم؟؟؟*

----------


## ورودة دبي

> *تسلمين وروده دبي ....
> 
> الله يعطيج العافيه فديتج ....
> 
> ماشاء الله عليج بصراحه تحمست انا ومرت اخوي ....*



تسلمين الغالية

ان شاء الله تجربون الطريقة و تدعون لي

----------


## ورودة دبي

> جدر الخمير بتلقينه في محل بر وبحر في الشارجة 
> 
> وعند الايرانية في عيمان 
> 
> 
> في نوع فلسطيني ونوع اماراتي



في انواع وايده اختي من جدر الخمير

شكرا ع الافادة

----------


## ورودة دبي

> اممممممممممممممممممممممم تسلم يدينج و الله يعطيج العا فية يا حلاة الخمير وياه الكرك...... خيال


هيه وايد لذيذ

اموت ع شاي كرك مع الخمير

تسلمين الغناة

----------


## ورودة دبي

> تسلم إيدج وجزاك الله خبر.


تسلمين حبوبة
شكرا على الدعوة الطيبة

----------


## ورودة دبي

> *تبارك الرحمن...
> سلمت يمناج...
> ع هالخدمه العدله ....
> 
> بس بغيت اتخبر عن طحين رقم كم؟؟؟*


ربي يحفظج 
تسلمين الغلا على الرد اللي يرد الروح 


الطحين رقم واحد غناتي

----------


## سحر الامارات



----------


## ورودة دبي

الله يسلمج غلاي

----------


## عواااشه

وااااي يععت انا

----------


## ورودة دبي

ههه 

سعدت بحضورج

----------


## نغم الروح

تسلم يديج يالغالية..

نحن صح من زمان نسويه وعندنا الجدر بس طريقة العجينه غير..

----------


## ورودة دبي

الله يسلمج غلاي 

مسرورة بتواصلج

----------


## o0odhabio0

تسلم ايديج الغالية وربي يعطيج العافية .. لذيذ ويشهي ما شاء الله بجربه ان شاء الله وبدعيلج من القلب ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## خوي الروح

من زمان نسويه وعندنا الجدر بس طريقة غير
تسلم ايديج

----------


## emaratih

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفوووووووووووووووووو

يا مرحبا بكم

----------


## awashy

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## ورودة دبي

> تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى


تسلمين حبيبتي 

ممتنه لتواصلج

----------


## كرز وتوت

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا اختي  :Smile:

----------


## ورودة دبي

شرفني مرورج

----------


## ام الداحمه

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

بس اختي ينفع للبيتزا

----------


## ورودة دبي

هلا غلاي

انا سويت فيه بيتزا مره .. شرط ان العيين مايكون وايد سميك 

وظهر واو

----------


## شهد غابش

يعطيج الف عافيه الغاليه على المجهود

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا الغلا

----------


## رحلة الحب

تسلم ايدج الغاليه وااااااااايد لذيذ جربته وضبط عندي مره سويتها لاختي للمدرسه وعجب المدرسات وااااااايد وطاحن مدح في الخبز الله يعطيج العافيه والله لا يحرمنا من وصفاتج الحلوه

----------


## ام العيال4

مشكوووورة الغالية جي اوضح ان شاء الله بسويه بس افضى 
خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ورودة دبي

> تسلم ايدج الغاليه وااااااااايد لذيذ جربته وضبط عندي مره سويتها لاختي للمدرسه وعجب المدرسات وااااااايد وطاحن مدح في الخبز الله يعطيج العافيه والله لا يحرمنا من وصفاتج الحلوه




الله يسلمج

والله استانست انج جربتيه 
الحمدلله انه عيبهم 

وان شاء الله بعطيك بعد وصفه ثانيه لاستخدام جدر الخمير بتعيبكم

----------


## ورودة دبي

> مشكوووورة الغالية جي اوضح ان شاء الله بسويه بس افضى 
> خخخخخخخخخ


ههههههههههه

مايباله شي صدقيني 
بسرعه يستوي

اذا سويتيه طرشي لي معاج خخخخخخخخ

----------


## الغرام العذب

تسلم ايدج ......

----------


## ورودة دبي

الله يسلمج غنانتي

----------


## hadawi

مشكورة يا الغالية على المقادير الحلوة ويعطيج ألف عافية.أبصراحة كانت أمي من فترة مشترية مثل هذي النشابة من جمعية أم القوين وخذنا المقادير من أرفيجت أمي بس العجينة كانت خفيفة .بس ألحين عقب ما جفت الصور راح أضبطها أنشاالله وشكرا على الصور.

----------


## ورودة دبي

ان شاء الله حبوبة تجربينه و يعيبج 

اتمنى تخبروني بالنتايج اللي عندكم بعد

----------


## salolo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يعطيج العافية على هالمجهود وبغيت اشتري 
الجدر لو سمحتى وهذا رقمي

----------


## ورودة دبي

بتواصل معاج الغلا

----------


## اكسسواراتي

الصور ما طلعن عندي  :Frown:

----------


## ورودة دبي

غررررريبة

----------


## lovelyflow

مشكوووره

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفوووووووو

----------


## فديت القلب

تسلم ايدج الغاليه


والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ورودة دبي

الله يسلمج غناتي

----------


## عرووب 77

مااااااشااااء الله عليج ماااااااااهره 
والخبر روووووووعه 
انا عندي نفس القدر ويطلع فنان الصرااااحه بس اخترب عني ما استعملته غير 3 مرات

----------


## ورودة دبي

غريبه الغلا

تصدقين الجدر عندي اياه من 3 سنوات ونصف 
وللحين استخدمه وماخترب ؟


يمكن الغلا غسلتي الراس او الوصلات اختربن 

اهم مافي هالجدر هو الراس 
لازم تحتاطين وايد في التعامل معاه

----------


## عرووب 77

يمكن الشغاله الله يهديها اللي غسلته مع اني منبه عليها 
او يمكن اللي عندج ماشاء الله اصلي 
تتهنين فيه ان شاء الله

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا اختي 

موفجه دوم

----------


## reemane.m

تسلم ايدج الغلا بس الغاليه اريد المكينه وكيف التواصل؟

----------


## ورودة دبي

تواصلت معاج ع الخاص

----------


## ورودة دبي

الصور ظهرت مره ثانيه 

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع

----------


## فلة للأبد

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو حلو وانا من متى ادور هالطريقه صج سهالة وحلوة

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفوووووو الغالية

----------


## Um Khalid

الله الله

بصراحه شكله يمييييييييييييييييييي

تسلمين والله

يوعتيني


سلام

----------


## أم عويضه

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## ورودة دبي

الله يسلمج

----------


## flymengo

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا حبوبة

----------


## ام رشوودي

Good Luck

----------


## شيخه الغيد

روووعه انا بجربه اليوم في البيت ..

----------


## ام فهد

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى
ما شاء الله على افكارج الحلوه

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفووووو اخواتي

----------


## shwooog

انا عندي مثل هاي الجدر تطلع وااااااااااايد لذيذه بس العجينه اسوها غير نفس المقادير بس ازيد ماي ما تطلع العجينه يابسه نفس الفطاير لا شويه لينه نفس عجينه القيمات تدورينه على الجدر من فوق عقب ادخلينا داخل تتطلع لذيذه.........

----------


## ام فازع

للرفع

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا لمتابعتكم


موفجات

----------


## شيطونة بريئة

تسلم ايدج ........ومشكورة على الطريقه

----------


## جوهرة111

تسلمين غاليتي،، انا طريقتي اشوي غير عنج احط روب فالعجينه وتطلع طريه وحلوه

----------


## el7lwah

تسلميييييييين الغالية 

بس بغيت اعرف من وين شارية الاجهاز ..ممكن اتطرشيلي علي الخاااااااص 

جزاج الله خييييير

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا اخوووووووواتي

----------


## ka3bolah

ماقصرتي الغاليه ويزاج الله خيير على الطريقه الحلوه

----------


## xouaexo

عني أنا أبو السمسم أغطه في الدبس وأبو الزعتر ويا الكرافت وها الجدر عملي حق السفر لكن في البيت وفي الشتا ما في أحلى من خبز الخمير المكبوب فوق قوطي الماكنتوش على الفحم

----------


## rosy2

يعطيج الف الف الف عافيه

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفو اخواتي

شرفني تواصلكم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

مشكوره

----------


## وعد الشامسي

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

يااااااااسلام شكله لذيذ

من باجر بجربه والحمد الله عندي الجدر

----------


## شمس عمان

انا ما فهمت شو تقصدين نحطه داخل وفوق شو نحطه ؟

----------


## pink 7

تسلمين الغاااليه ...

بصراحه انااا من زمااان خاطري اسوي خبز خميرر ..

شكله لذيذ لذيذ لذيذ لذيذ لذيذ لذيذ لذيذ

----------


## ورودة دبي

شمس عمان اختي الصور واضحه و الطريقة موضحه
شو اللي ماعرفتيه ؟؟؟؟

الغالية بينك تسلمييييييين حبوبة

----------


## shamoOo

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## همسة ذوق

مشكوره اختي

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفو غناتي

----------


## ام الشيخات

تسلم اييييييييييييييييدج

----------


## Noura80

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## قطريه بطرانه

ما شاء الله رووووووعه

تسلم يدج ..

----------


## dxbaii

ما شاء الله رووووعة وانا بستخدم الجدر وبخبرج بالنتيجة

----------


## افنان

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## قصص

تسلم ايدج


شكله خبال

----------


## ما نسيت

احيد الوالدة عندها من هالجدر اشتريته لها من زمان علشان اريحها من امجابل الغاز والجولة الحارة....بس الله يعافيها ضارية عالتعب
الظاهر برد اخذها بعد هالوصفة الطيبة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


تسلم ايدج.

----------


## لمياء حياتي

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا

----------


## Miss World

شكله يم يم ^_^ يعطيج العافيه اختي

جدر الخمير بعده موجود عندج ولا خلص؟

----------


## ناعمة الخد

امس سويت الخبز حق ريلي وربعة عشان المبارة وسويت له تلفون اتخبره عيبهم الخبز ولا قال باقي الصحن ما كلوه ....

بس ما قول غير تسلم ايدج يالغالية ومشكورة على المجهود والله يوفقج ............

----------


## ورودة دبي

الجدر موجود اختي

شكرا لكل من تواصل معايه عبر هالموضوع 

غناتي ناعمة الخد بالعااافية على قلوبكم

----------


## uae13122

موفقه

----------


## وهج القصيد

تسلم الأيادي
شهيتيني بخبز الخمير
الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## elham

يعطيج الف عافيه عالوصفه.

----------


## رحلة الحب

ماشاء الله

----------


## NoOnOo26

تسلم ايدج الغاليه

----------


## ميميه88

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم رفيعة

فديتج اي رقم طحين استخدمتيه وربي يوفقج

----------


## ورودة دبي

الغالية ام رفيعه استخدمت طحين رقم واحد 


ممتنه لكم جميعا

----------


## ام غريبه

رووووووووعه يعجبني ان الخمير..شكلي بعلم طبخنا بس وين ايب الجهاز ذا....؟؟

----------


## الهدى1



----------


## نحله

مشكورة اختي...بس عند سؤال ممكن احط ملعقة زيت بدل السمن....والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## كلي فخر

تسلم ايدج عزيزتي

بس اقدر الاقي عندج جدر الخمير وبكم سعره؟

----------


## )(SMAHR)(

*مشكورة الغالية 

سلمت الأيادي

بغيت أسأل الغالية من وين خذتي جدر الخمير ( ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن )

لأني مرة اشتريت منها و تكهربت و رميتها على طول .*

----------


## ورودة دبي

هلا الغاليات


ممكن استبدال الزيت بالسمن 

لكن استخدام السمن لاعطاء العجين طراوة خاصه ..والزيت مايسوي هالشي

ويا مية هلا

----------


## لمياء حياتي

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## UM 7MODY

يســــــلمو حبيبتي 

يزاج الله الــــــف خير

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفو حبوبات

----------


## الفيروزي

يسلموووو
^.^

----------


## أم خلوود^^

يعطيج العافية الخبز وايد حلو بس قوليلي من وين يايبه الجدر الكهربائي

----------


## whisper_queen

إنشالله بجربها

----------


## افنان

موفقين يا الغاليات

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

ما شاء الله  :Smile: 
تسلمين الغالية

----------


## ! رائعة !

الصور والشرح ما عليه كلام ما شاء الله عليج

تسلمين اختي

----------


## ورودة دبي

تسلمين اختي

----------


## غــــلا عيمــان

تسلمين الغاليه .....

----------


## عروسه البحر

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا الغالية 
ما تقصرين

----------


## الانصاريه

تسلم إيدج ،، طرشيلي اتريقه الصبح  :Smile:

----------


## حنونة 2008

أ أختي الغاليه من وين خذتي جدر الخمير الكهربائي جزاج الله خير وتسلم إيدج

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا الغالية

----------


## نسايم الشوق

تسلميـــــــــــــــــــــــن الغلا ع الطريقهـ ..
ونترقب الزوووووووود منج ..

----------


## انوثة امرأة

تسلم الأيادي ان شاء الله 

وشكله روووعه شرات اللي اسويه وانا ماخذ الطريقة من عند الأخت هند

----------


## أم نوف123

مشكوره على الطريقة 
بس لو سمحتي وين احصل على الخمير االكهربائي

----------


## شماريخ

واوووووووووووووو
عنجد روووووووووووووووعه 
ومشكوووووووووووووووورة على الشرح الدقيق
ان شاء الله راح اجربه اليوم 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ورودة دبي

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## غروب11

شكله واااايد يشهي .....طرشييييييييييلي ههههههه

----------


## جوهرة111

تسلم اياديج يا وردة دبي

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا الغالية

----------


## خمايل_82

مشكوووووره الغاليه

----------


## nooor1

*تسلمييييييييين حبوبه*

----------


## rozee

بالتوووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## alolo

انا جربت مرة وحده الفرن بس ماعرفت اتحكم بحرارته وايد سريع

----------


## ورودة دبي

عادي حبيبتي

----------


## عيون الشمس

تسل يدج

----------


## ام حمود...

ما شاءالله روعه..
تسلم ايدج..

----------


## ورودة دبي

الله يسلمكم من كل شر

فديتكم الفرن العادي مايكون شرات جدر الخمير

فرق كبير في سعرة النضج و الاستواء بين هذا و ذاك 

موفجات

----------


## rozee

الغاليه وضحي نوع الطحين رقم واحد بس ولا تخلطينه مع 2 بليز ضروري

----------


## ورودة دبي

رقم واحد فقط الغالية
انا كاتبه هالشي في الموضوع

----------


## •سَـنفورَهـَ•

[mark=#FFCCCC]
يمي و لله يوعتيني .... امووت بالخمير 
بنجرب الطريقة و يسلموو حبيبتي  :Smile: [/mark]

----------


## بنت الوالد

انا عندي نفس الجدر بس من مده ما خبزت فيه وأخاف الحين اشغله 
تسلمين على المجهود الطيب والخبز الشهي

----------


## moja1979

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## عووود33

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو.............

----------


## غرام_الحب

تسلم الايادي :Smile: 

وصدق استعمال الجدر وايد حلو

----------


## المزيونة 55

شكله صدج بيشهي 
تسلمين

----------


## fatoomi

مشكورة

----------


## أم سالم

يممممممي لذيذ ومشكوره ع الصحن

سلمت يمناج

----------


## alolo

انا جربت الجدر لكن ماعرفت له زين يحترق من البرا ومن داخل عجين

علمني كيف اضبط الخبز

----------


## عيون قصيد

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## ليلى أم هادف

مشكورررةالغالية رووووعة

----------


## عنيني

يزاكي اللةخير من زمان الدور هطريق ومشكورة

----------


## أم رويشد

ما شاء الله والله روعه اختي حبيبتي ممكن اتقوليلي بكم اتبيعين الجدر والحجم  :Astaghfor: 
صغير ولا متوسط انتظر الرد فديتج ردي علي لو عالخاص

----------


## أم رويشد

ما شاء الله روعة اختي حبيبتي ممكن تقوليلي بكم تبيعين الجدر  :Kafara: 
وحجمه صغير ولا كبير يعني كم خبزه تنحط على الوجه انتظرالرد ظروري

----------


## أم طيفاني

تسلمين اختي ع الوصفه
وربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا اختي

----------


## خواطر©

يسلموووووووو عزيزتي

بس انا دايما يوم احط العجين فوق.. تلصق او تسود بسرعه........... 

مادري ليش.. ؟؟؟

بجرب طريقتج ان شاء الله اليوم المسا اذا الله راد.. 

ولي عودة

----------


## Umm Maitha

مشكوووووووووووووره

----------


## دلع القمر

ربي يعطيج العافيه 

شكله حلووايد

----------


## ام أماني

مشكورة الغلا انا امووووووووووووووووووووووووووت على الخمير

----------


## صفويا

ماشاءالله شكله مرررررره مشهههههههي بس ممكن حبيبتي أعرف سعره وكيف التوصيل الى السعودية

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## كو كو شانيل

يسلموووووووووووووو وروده

----------


## هند2005

ما شاء الله تسلم إيدج

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا الغلالالالالالالالالا

----------


## بشوورة

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Class Lady

شكراااا

----------


## موزاني 22

يسلموووووووو

----------


## ام رشوودي

بسويها

----------


## # ميمي#

يمي يمي ... يوعتيني وانا مسويه ريجيم .. يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ام مريوم2

مبارك عليكم الشهر

----------


## أسماء2

مشكورة فديتج والله من زماااااااااان خاطري أعرف طريقة الخمير بهالجدر ^_^


يزاج الله خيـــــــــــر،،،،

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا اختي

----------


## فولة العين

مشكوره الغاليه وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## raiin drops

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## ام_عبيد

تسلمين الغاليه يوعتيني

----------


## ورودة دبي

يسلمووووووووو فديتكم

----------


## umturki

كل التوفيج يالغاليه

----------


## هنوده1

ماشاء الله شكله روووووعه 

تسلم إيدج يالغاليه

----------


## ام فارس..

*الف شكر لكـ اختي =)
بس حبيت اسأل القدر اللي نحط عليه العجين ندهنه بزيت أو لا 

والشهر مباركـ عليكـ اختي 
اختكـ:أم فارس*

----------


## ورودة دبي

مايحتاج اي زيت اختى ام فارس


غاليتي ام تركى منووووووورة الغلا

هنودة تسلميييييييييييييين

----------


## ام مسعود

وااااو شكله يشهي بس حبوبه وين بحصل هالجدر

----------


## أميرة الكون

مشكورة حبيبتي ع الطريقة أنا عندي الجدر بس ما كانت عندي الطريقة
تسلمييييييييين الغالية

----------


## LDEHX

للرفع

----------


## جنة الصحراء

موووووووووفقة

----------


## افنان

الله يوفقج

----------


## قطوه مينونه

يمييي لذيييييييييييييييييذ و يشهي

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرررررررررا غالياتي


منورين الصفحه

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

تسلم الأيادي ، طريقة سهلة والله ،

----------


## أم مــوزة

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ماشاءالله

----------


## ورودة دبي

الاروع مررررررروركم حبوبات

----------


## كالميروو

تسلميييييييييييييييييييييين يبالنا انجرب

----------


## starry

روووووووووووووعه تسلم ايدج يالغاليه

----------


## مزون85

محلاة الخمير 
تسلم ايدج طرشيلي حبة خمير بالسمسم ووحده بالزعتر
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## 7leywa

مرحبا الغاليه..اباج اطرشيلي منه اثنين..ومشكوره على الطريقه

----------


## فارسة دبي

نااااااااااااااااااااااااااايس....

ما شاااااااااااااااااااء الله عليييييييييييييييييييج... اختي.. رووووووووعة... :Smile:

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

انا جربتها وصراااااااحه عجيــــــــــــــبه..

تسلم اييديج الغاليه..

----------


## $ شمة $

*(( x.-.xسلمت الأنامل x.-.x ))*

----------


## um khallof

*ماشاء الله الطريقه وايد حلوه وطلعت وايد اسهل بشرحج الحلو 

سلمت ايدج يالغاليه 

ويعطيج العافيه*

----------


## cute uae

مشكووورة الغالية

----------


## um_abduallah

تسلمين الغالية وفعلا هالجدر سريع وممكن اذا حد طب عليج فجأة ينقذج بجرب طريقنج ان شاء الله مشكورة الغالية

----------


## samr

تسلم يدك ان شاء الله 

والله شهيتيني هههههههههه

الله يعطيك العافيه ان شاء الله

----------


## الضوء

موفقه .............................. ...............موفقه
موفقه ... ...... موفقه .................. ....موفقه.........موفقه
موفقه.............موفقه..... ....... ..موفقه............... موفقه
موفقه................ موفقه .....حبيبتي......................مو فقه
موفقه... .............................. ................... .....موفقه
موفقه. .....ما شاء الله.........روووووعة......... ...موفقه
موفقه...................الله يبارك لك.................. موفقه
موفقه.............الله يوسع رزقك...............موفقه
موفقه................ ................موفقه
موفقه............. ..........موفقه
موفقه.......... .......موفقه
موفقه.....موفقه
موفقه

----------


## عايشه 5

ماشاء الله

----------


## مهندسه الشارجه

تسلمييييييييييين

----------


## ريـــــــم

تسلم إيدينج  :Smile:

----------


## ديور

تسلم ايدج على الخبز الغاوي

----------


## تسابيح

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## كريستال

تسلم الايادي ..

----------


## "شموخ"

مشكوره الله يعطيج العافيه تسلمييين

----------


## مبحرة

ياريت تقولى لى على الخاص كم سعره الغالية وتسلم ايديكى

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

:Sob7an:

----------


## تاجرة شنط

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## للصمت حدود

ماطلعت عندي الصور

----------


## عنّابه

موفقه

----------


## دلع الحب

والله انج راعية سنع
بالتوفييييييييييييييييق حياتي

----------


## && ناعمة &&

جزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## عيون حمني

مشكوره على هذا الخمير الحلو والله يعطيج العافيه حيت أعرف كم سعر جدر الخمير أنا أسوي الخمير بالدبس وأحيان بالتمر بدال الماء

----------


## عيون حمني

مشكوره على هذا الخمير الحلو والله يعطيج العافيه حيت أعرف كم سعر جدر الخمير أنا أسوي الخمير بالدبس وأحيان بالتمر بدال الماء

----------


## um khallof

*الله شكله لذييييييييييييييذ 


تسلمين حبوبه*

----------


## لمياء2007

يعطيج العافية..

----------


## فراوله-1987

امممممممممممم

----------


## فراوله-1987

مشكورررةالغالية رووووعة

----------


## فراوله-1987

انا............... :Smile:

----------


## فراوله-1987

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## MAKEUP99

اممممم لذيذ  :Smile:  
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## ورد طايفي

الغاليه 


الطحين رقم واحد؟؟

----------


## زهره مرحه

تسلم اليادي مشكوره
انا بعد اسويه على المخبز الكهربائي احس اسهل واسرع

----------


## أم نايل

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نبع ريحان

اشكرش على جهودش كنت ادو الطريقه من ثلاث شهور

----------


## ورودة دبي

ولكم حبوبات

الطحين هيه رقم واحد

----------


## قصص

غاوي ما شاء الله

تسلم اديج

----------


## امل بشير حلال

تسلمي الغالية على تعبك

----------


## "ام عبدالله"

مشكوووورة اختيه..

----------


## فارسة دبي

يمي يمي يمي...  :Smile:

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا غالياتي

اسعدني تواصلكم
وارجوا للجميع الفائدة ^_^

----------


## om ghala

من متى عندي هالجدر ومب عارفه كيف استخدمه
بغيت اسألج حبوبه الخمير يوم اتحطينه داخل الجدر ايكون على هالأعمده الكهربائيه ولا
وتسلم ايدج

----------


## ورودة دبي

لا فديتج يكون على القاعدة الداخلية في ارضية الجدر

----------


## حافية القدميين

الله يعطيج العافيه يا رب 
ومشكــــــــوره وايد لازم اجربها

----------


## دانتيل

ماشاء الله عليج

تسلم ايدج

----------


## مزون بوظبي

موفقة فديتج

----------


## ! رائعة !

ما شاء الله عليج ..... أبدعتي يا ورودة دبي

تسلم إيدج

----------


## MARYAM.mbc

تسلمين الغالية من زمان كنت ادور على طريقة عمل خبز الخمير

----------


## ملاك وبس

تسلم ايدينك عندي الف طريقة خمير بس محد علمني كيف استخدم القدر<<<<صاير الخمير هوايه عندي!!!!

----------


## RMAD

حلووووووو وااااااايد

----------


## الزعفرانه

بالتوفيق

----------


## رجاااااااوي

شهيتينا على اكل الخمير..و تسلم الايااااااااااادي.مممممممم

----------


## زهورا

هلا اختي وين احصل الجهاز مال الخمير وتسلمين على الطريقه

----------


## مريوم الأموره

تسلم ايدج شكلي بشتري هالجدر

----------


## ميثاني99

تسلم ايديج الف مره بس وين بحصل النشابه

----------


## wahoj

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

رووووووووووووووعة بالتوفيق الغلا

----------


## *القطريه*



----------


## باشة الغيد

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

كان خاطري اتعلم الخمير يزاج الله خير

----------


## ^ريماني^

انا عندي ها الجهاز بس من احطي عليه البيض والسمسم ما ينتفخ عندي يوم احطيه في الجدر

----------


## فلــونه

مشكوره الغاليه..
ربي يعطيج العافيه..

----------


## مستانسة

ما شاء الله روعة بصرحة خبز لذيذ وووووايد ينبان من شكلة ،،،،بس انا حبيبتي جربت على هذا الجهاز بس انكسر وكان صعب استخدمها مادري ليش وانا الحبنة استخدم الطريقة التقليدية

----------


## Noura80

تسلم ايديج..وتم الحفظ في الملف..

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

يعطيج العافية 
وتسلم ايدج على هالخمير اللذيذ يعني أنا ما طعمته لكن يبين من شكله  :Smile:

----------


## رووحي تحبه

*تسلم ايديج يالغالية والله يعطيج الصحة والعافية....*

----------


## براجيل

اختي مشكورة على الوصفة بس ماتحطين بيكنج بودر لان الاغلبية يحطن

----------


## أميرة الكون

يعطياج العافية

----------


## وله الامارات

تسلم الايادي

----------


## شبيهة عمري

تسلم الايادي

----------


## هجوري الجوري

تسلم ايدج يالغلا

----------


## وردة راك

تسلم ايدينج

----------


## أم شموتي

تسلمين الغاليه...

باسويها يوم باشتري الجدر

----------


## روداليا

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

حلاته الحين في البرد

----------


## احساس منسي

كل الشكر لج الغاليه على المجهوووووووود
بس النشابه الصغيره من وين يايبتنها الغاليه
حلووووووووووووووه ماشاء الله

----------


## um_maryam

حبوبه يستوي اعجن بايدي ولا لازم استخد الخلاط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تسلم ااااايدج عالطريقه

----------


## احلى مساء

تسلمين

----------


## الخفاشه

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## جنة الدنيا

تسلم يدج

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

رووووعه طريقج
وان شاء الله بطبقهااا  :Smile:

----------


## الخفاشه

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه

----------


## ديرستانية

طريقة سهلة ومريحة جدا
يعطيج العافية

----------


## جوهرة111

روووووووووووووووووووووعه ان شاءالله بجربه

----------


## سلامه )

ما شاء الله عليج يمي يمي 

تسلم إيدج الغاليه و إن شاء الله بطبقها

----------


## كريستال

يمي .. يمي .. يمي ...

يشهي .. 

تسلم الأيادي ..

----------


## miss-fashion

ماشالله عليج عيبتني طريقتج سهله مب معقده وطريقة الصور مرتبه وتفهمج بالغصب...يوعتينى انا من زمان ماسويت خمير وشكلي بسوي طريقتج ...لاتحرمينى من طبخاتج يالغاليه

----------


## miss-fashion

الغاليه اي نوع من الطحين 1 او 2

----------


## ورودة دبي

هلا فديتكم

الطحين رقم واحد

----------


## ريوم0001

تسلم ايدج

----------


## البنت2007

رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييبه

----------


## الحلم الجميل

ما شاء الله شكله لذيذ جدا

----------


## روحي_تحبك

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا عالطريقه

----------


## أم خلود248

مشكوره الغاليه تسلمين

----------


## عيميه دبي

تسلمين على الطريقه...............





عــيــمــيـــه دبــــــــــــي

2008

----------


## احلى مساء

شكلهن لذيييييييذ

----------


## سلفانا

يعطيج العافية

----------


## ونـــــه

وووووواااااايد زين خميرج تسلم ايدج ويسلم منعلمج بعد ماننساه هذا الخمير ولا بلاش

----------


## rozee

ورودة دبي الخمير عذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب والطريقه روووووووووووووووووووووعه
تسلمين أم محمد

----------


## mmks75

yummy  :Smile:  yummy

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرررررررررررا الغاليات


شرفوا الموضوع

----------


## wmansoori

موضوع مميز ومرتب كالعاده يا وروده .. الله يوفقج..

----------


## Dantily24

ما شاء الله ...............

1.شغلج امبين عليه مرتب و نظيف.....

2.أكلج يفتح النفس.........................

3.من وين أقدر أشتري الجدر ؟

4.أذا ما كان عندي جدر كهربائي كيف ممكن أطبخ الخمير؟؟

السموحة فديتج ............ منكم نستفيد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا لتواصلكم

اختي Dantily24 
الطريجة واضحه بالصور .. 

والجدر متوفر عندي

----------


## ايموو بنت حي

تسلمين شكلي راح اجربها في البيت

----------


## إيمان الساحره

ما شاء الله روووعه شكله...

----------


## بنت الحوسني

تسلم يدج

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## alolo

سويت نفس طريقك ونجحت بس العجين شوي اتلصق بالجدر وش الحل يالخبيرة

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## صباح الخير

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## ورودة دبي

الهي ,,

انت ولى كل نعمة ,,
و
صاحب كل حسنة ,,
و
منتهى كل رغبة ,, 
,,
,,
,,

يامن يكفي من كل شي,,

اكفنى ما اهمنى ,,

برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ,,,

----------


## اام سعود

ماشاءالله عليج تسلم الايد اللي سوتها 


ياالله كل وحده ادش المطبخ وتخبز حق ريلها 

مشكورة نتظر منج طبخه يديده ياعسل

----------


## الجازي 66

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## &هجير&

تسلمين اختي

----------


## أم حمد وسعيد

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## حمده القبيسي

تسلم ايديج =)

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفو الغلا



الحمد لله الذى,,
تواضع كل شيء 
لعظمته،,,


الحمد لله الذي ,,
استسلم كل شيء
لقدرته،,,


الحمد لله الذي,,
ذل كل شيء 
لعزته،,,


الحمد لله 
الذي خضع كل شيء 
لملكه ,,



لك الحمد دائما و ابدا
يا رب العالمين

----------


## ستايلي غير

يا سلام انا اموت في الخمير

----------


## ورودة دبي

اللهم عليك توكلت,,
فارزقني واكفني ,,,

وبك لذت,,
فنجني مما يؤذيني,,

أنت حسبي ونعم الوكيل ...
اللهم أرضني بقضائك ,,

وقنعني بعطائك ,,
واجعلني من أوليائك ,,,,

----------


## um_najla

تسلمين الغالية على الطريقة الحلوة إن شاء الله بجربها ..........

----------


## سما الخور

ما شاء الله وايد حلو 
مشكورة الغلا

----------


## --أم سيف--

بجربها...............

----------


## مزاجية وبس

عجيبه..يم يم يمي ..يوعتيني..تسلم ايدج

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنانة33

*مشكورة يا وردة من زمان عندي الجدر بس مب عارفه استخدمه 

تسلم يمناج على الموضوع الحلوعطيتيني دافع*

----------


## نور الهدايه 1

يعطيج الغافية

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## أأم سيف

الغاليه حبيت اعرف من وين النشابه الغلا وهل يستوي في الفرن

----------


## نهّووود

تسلمين ع المجهود الرائع ...

----------


## ma vie belle

رووووووووووووعة 
اشتهيييته

----------


## أم منصور2002

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## twinsmothe

مشكوورة  :Smile:

----------


## أم سعيد 15

يعطيج العافية

----------


## rozee

ثانكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## LoOoL

يممممممممم يممممممممم

تسلم ايييييييدج

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## marwa80

ماشاء الله

----------


## ثلاث حروف

ناااااااااااايس

----------


## نور الهدايه 1

يعطيج العافية

----------


## لوليانو



----------


## شموخ 2007

تسلم الايااادي فري وحده صوبي بتريقها  :Smile:

----------


## حمادية

جوعتينا

----------


## الريـم

عيبتني النشابه  :Big Grin: 
ويسلمو على الخمير .. احبه يوم يكون حجمه صغير .. امي تسويه على اكبر شوي

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

واااااااو شكله روووووعه..
تسلمين حبيبتي ع الصور والمجهود الراائع..

----------


## أم الأطفال

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه

----------


## ملكة الليل9

مرحبا الغاليه تسلمين ع الطريقه وان شاء الله اجربها

----------


## ماجـدوليـن

ما شاء الله على الخمير 


من شكله باين عليه طيب

----------


## (سنقباسية)

مرحبا وروودة 
انا صار لي ست شهو او اكثر من خذت الجدر وهو في كرتونه ما استخدمته ولا مرة اليوم قريت موضوعج وتشجعت اسويه
مشكووووووووورة

----------


## Mozaaa

ماشاء الله عليج وتسلم ايديج غناتي

----------


## مزيونة الدار

تسلمين

----------


## عنقاء

ناااااااااااااااااااايس
ثانكسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## rozee

مع إشراقة هذا اليوم سألت الله الذي لاإله إلا هو

أن يفتح لك أبواب رحمته فلا تغلق عنك أبدا

وأن يرزقك عاجل الخير وآجله

وأن يرضى عنك ويحبب فيك خلقه ..

----------


## طيب الخاطر

رووووووووووووعه

----------


## almono

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

تسلك الأيادي

----------


## هوى روحي

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## الاميره...

تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## حدي دلوعه

الله يعطيج العافيه ع الطريقه

----------


## اسرار808

مااااااااااااااشاء الله رووووووووووووعه

----------


## almzoon

الغالية انا ابغي منة 2 واسمي المزون من بوظبي ورقم تيلفوني 0507807897

----------


## نجود المزروعي

تسلمين الغالية على خبز الخمير

----------


## ام لولو80

تسلمين وووووايد لذيذ

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

يشهي

يعطيك العافية

----------


## الامل77

_تبارك الرحمن على طباخة المنتدى

والله كنت ادور هالطريقه من فتره

جزاج الله خير_

----------


## غــــلا عيمــان

روووووووووعه........

----------


## ro7uae

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## فجراويه عسل

تسلم ايدج يالغلا

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## mmks75

yummy  :Smile:  yummy  :Smile:

----------


## ام البنين2

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## rozee

للرفع

----------


## العروس N

نشيل الخبز بالملاس و نحطه داخل الجدر و نسك الجدر 40 ثانيه بس و لا تتركونه اكثر عن جي 



اي جدر تقصدين يعني عالحدايد انحطه .. عندنا الجهاز في البيت ومحد يعرف له .. مشكورة اختي بس وضحي لي هالخطوة

----------


## أم عمهي

اي طحين نستخدم..رقم 1 ولا رقم 2

----------


## ورودة دبي

> نشيل الخبز بالملاس و نحطه داخل الجدر و نسك الجدر 40 ثانيه بس و لا تتركونه اكثر عن جي 
> 
> 
> 
> اي جدر تقصدين يعني عالحدايد انحطه .. عندنا الجهاز في البيت ومحد يعرف له .. مشكورة اختي بس وضحي لي هالخطوة




هلا غناتي

تشيلين الخمير من ع الراس
وتحطينه ع الصفيحه الداخليه للجدر وتسكرين الراس 

تتركينه 30-40 ثانيه

وافتحي الراس و شيلي الخمير بالملاس 

لاحظي هنيه 


الجدر طبعا يكون مسكر

ناخذ العيين المفرود و نحطه على راس الجدر



عسب الخمير من تحت ينضج ,, بعد 20 ثانيه ,, ناخذ الملاس و نحط العيين داخل الجدرونسكر عليه





بالضبط 30 ثانيه هب اكثر وافتحي الجدر و طلعي الخمير
ان تاخرتي اكثر عادي الخبز بيحترق 
لان الجدر سررررريع جدا

لاحظوا الصورة كيف من تحت و فوق العيين نضج و انتفخ 



ونرجع نحط كمية يديده على راس الجدر مثل هالصورة ونكرر اللي سويناه 





النتيجة بتكون جي

----------


## ورودة دبي

> اي طحين نستخدم..رقم 1 ولا رقم 2


انا استخدم طحين رقم واحد عزيزتي

----------


## أنا مسلمه

يم يمييييييييييييي

يعطيج العافيه الغاليه

----------


## مسايا غاليري

ممممممممممممممم روعه ياااي  :Smile:

----------


## نرمان

جزائك الله الف خير
مشكوره على الطريقة الحلوة

----------


## بربرينه

مشكوووره حبوبه تسلمين والله ماقصرتي على هالطريقه الحلوه والسهله باجرب بجربه

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكرا غالياتي

----------


## zoomyat

شكله لذييييييييييذ
واحد بالسمسم بلييز خخخ

----------


## ورودة دبي

هههههه يوصل 
ولا يهمج غلاي

----------


## فراشه2007

هلا اختي

العجينه تنحط فوق الجدر من ورا كيف ؟
ماله مكان داخلي ؟ ؟

----------


## شذى دبي

موفقة

----------


## بسمة حزن

يا سلااام صراحه شي والله..نحن نحط احيانا فالعجينه جبن عكاوي وشويت زعتر وبدال البيض ندهن الويه بالحليب يطلع لذيذ بعد تسلم الايادي الغاليه..

----------


## مشاعر إنسانه

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا

----------


## أم الحنان

تسلم ايدج يالغالية 


وتقبلي مروري المميز

----------


## fm1

لذيييييييييييييذ..
ربي يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## نوومه

تسلم ايديج الحلوة والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## سفيرة الفقراء

يم يم ..

تسلم ايدج ..

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

الدعاء أعذب نهر جرى ماؤة بين المحبين ، أهديك عذوبتة لاني احبك في الرحمن ، حفظك الله دائما وسهل خطاك ولاحرمني صدق محبتك (جمعة مباركة )

----------


## غاية الضوء

يعطيـــــج العافية ||~ 

وتسلمين الغاليــــة ~

----------


## ام غايونه

تسلم ايدج

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## فجراويه عسل

تسلم ايييييييدج يالغلاااا

خاطري فيييييه

----------


## guess_ who

تسلمين ع الطريقة

----------


## العصيده

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## صوت المحب

يسلمووووووو الغاليه

----------


## وصلاويـه23

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## أشواق333

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااالج.

----------


## rozee

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا خزائن توحيدك .. 
واجعل ألسنتنا مفاتيح تمجيدك ..
وجوارحنا خدم طاعتك ..
فإنه لا عز إلا في الذل لك .. ولا أمن إلا في الخوف منك ..
ولا راحة إلا في الرضا بقسمتك ..
أسعد الله أيامك .. ورضى عنك ..

----------


## مارية المهيري

تسلم ايدج الغالية ^^

----------


## القطة الجميلة

مشكورة فديتج على الوصفة

----------


## brown coffee

ما شاء الله

دكرتينا بأيام زمان

بارك الله فيكي حبيبتي

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## عذبني بهوآآه

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا

----------


## rozee

أسأل الله لك راحة تملأ نفسك...و رضا يغمر قلبك...و عملاً يرضي ربك...
و سعادة تعلو وجهك....و نصراً يقهر عدوك....وذكراً يشغل وقتك....
و عفواً يغسل ذنبك....و فرجاً يمحو همك ....

----------


## الدوبلوماسية

اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## ورودة دبي

الله يسلمكم من كل شررررر

----------


## rozee

يا من أرجولها كل خير
وأحبها في الله لاغير
اللهم ابعد عنها كل شر
واسعدها مدى الدهر
ويسر وسهل لها كل أمر
واغفر لها ولوالديها يوم الحشر
بارك الله جمعتك وسائر أيامك أم محمد

----------


## ام_سيف

شكلهااااااااااااااااااا لذيذه
مشكورة وان شاء الله بجربها

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

تسلمين على الطريقة 

جربتها الطريقة وطلعت رووووووعة ^ - ^

----------


## روح ملاك

بالتوفيق

----------


## عهود المحبه

*

الله يسامحج يوعتييييييييني خصوصا عاد إني مب ماكله شي هههههههههه

انا اسويه بس انا احط كوب ونص طحين رقم واحد وكوب ونص طحين رقم اثنين واسويه بالتاوه .. احط شوية دهن ( دهن خفيف بالمره ) يعني مجرد طرف الملعقه العاديه بس بصراحه يطلع حلو والعينه طريه يمكن تحسين بدهن خفيف من برا العييييييينه بس من داخل ما فيها اي دهن وهذا اهم شي ...

بس ان شاء الله هالمره بجرب طريقتج 

الله يعطيج ألف ألف عاافيه ع الطريقه الحلوه*

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## خجوله

شكله لذييييييييييييييييييييييذ
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي
بس خبريني من وين ماخذه الجدر

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ام عفـراء

ماشاءالله واااااااااايد روعه انا دوم اسوي وما يضبط عندي


بس بغيت اعرف اي طحين تستخدمين رقم 1وله 2

طرشيلي على الخاص اذا ممكن

----------


## الإيناس

وااااااااااااااو اختي شهيتيني

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## العـ تالي ـمر

تسلمين الغاليه صراحه ما عمري سوين خمير ولا اعرف كيفو كل وحده وطريقتها بس حلوة 
ان شاء الله بجربها


حبي لكم

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## آنسات

شكله لذيييييييييييذ

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## حنتومة

مرحبا حبوبة وتسلمين على هذي الخبيزات  :44 (19): 
وموفقة يالغالية :55 (11):

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

الحمدلله على السلامه ونووووووووووووووووووورتي المنتدى ودبي والامارات كلها أم محمد

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## كيكة فريز

ابى جدر وطاسة خمير حارة الين البيت صدق والله ابى اشتري الجدر الخطير هذا لأني عيزت ما اشتري من السوق الجديم ما يتم على طول يخترب

----------


## ليا محمد

الله انا وايييييييد احب الخمير الله يهنيكم صحتين

----------


## M!SS UAE

مشكورة ع الوصفة الحلوة

----------


## حشيمة الذآت

تسلمين عالطرح

----------


## FM.

الله يعطيج العافيه..انشالله بحاول اجربها

----------


## ورودة دبي

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## استروبري

تسلم الايادي 
عندي من هالجدر بس للحين ما استخدمته
اكيد بستخدمه بعد ما شفت طريقتج
مشكورة الغالية

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## طالبةالعلم

موووووووووووفقة

----------


## UM ZAYED1

روعه تسلم الايادي

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## Cute Girl^^

قُلْ أَعُــــــــــوذ ُ,,

بِكَلِمَـاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّـــــةِ ,,
مِنْ غَضَبِــــهِ وَعِقَابِــهِ ,,

وَ شَــــــــــرِّ عِبَـــــادِهِ ,,


وَمِـــــــــــنْ ‏ ,,



‏هَمَــــــزَاتِ ‏الشَّيَاطِيـنِ ,,
وَأَنْ يَحْضُــــــــــرُونِ‏ ,,,

----------


## الدماني5

تسلم ايدج على الطريقة

----------


## علياء عيسى

جزاك الله ألف خير ورحم الله والديج لانني شاريه الجدر من زمان واتريا حد يعلمني

----------


## cute me

مشكوووره الغلا

----------


## المنصورية2009

تسلم يديج وماقصرتي ؟؟

----------


## ورودة دبي

للررررررررفع

----------


## my girl

تسلمين ع الموضوع ^_^

----------


## ام_جمعه

تسملين يالغااااااااليه عالاكله والله يعطيج لعاااااااافيه 

^_^

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفووووووو اختى

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## batata

:Sobhan: شكله يشهي بس لو مافي هذا الجدر نقدر نسويه في الفرن او وين يبيعون مثل هالجدر ومشكوره

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## دنيا العجايب

*الله يعطيج العااااااااااااافيه حبوبه*

----------


## أم مناني

أي نوع من الخميرة تستخدمين ؟ السريعة و لا الجافة ؟ و شو رايج تعطيني اسم الماركة اللي تستخدمينها مب أحسن  :Smile:

----------


## دلو حبيبي عة

تسلم ايدج يل غاليه والله انا يوم كنت حامل كل اتوحم عليه وماحصله الابل قوه
والله طريقتج وايد حلوه
تسلمين والله

----------


## ![ملكية]!

من شوي سويت العجينه ^^

ويآآرب تضبط 

تسلم يمينج الغاليه

اختج ف الله

----------


## S&H

تسلم يديج الغاليه ^^

----------


## ![ملكية]!

حطيته ف الفرن ^^ ويـآرب يكون تمام التمام

----------


## موزه السويدي

يم يم ^^

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## noooralain

:MashaAllah:

----------


## لمياء2007

مشكوره

----------


## وردةالعين

شكله حلو نويت اجربه 

ادعولي بالتوفيق

----------


## أنثوية

يعطيج العافية

----------


## غزلاان

روووووووووعه يعطيج العافيه يالغلا

----------


## &أم علاوي&

تسلم يدج الغاليه ..

----------


## نورالصباح 2

الله يعطيكى العافية

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

يعطيج ألف عافية

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## ضمة الشوق

ربي يسلم ايدينج يالغاليه ع الوصفة الطيبه

يا ليت تعلمينا طريقة ( جباب )

والسموحة

----------


## rozee

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ام بشايرR

يعطيج العافية

----------


## ســارة

روعة الحين بسير اسويها

----------


## ورودة دبي

الله يسلمكم من كل شر

----------


## أم مناني

سويت الخبز قبل شوي ويا سلام على طريقتج يا ورودة ،،،، طلع الخبز يجنن و لذييييييذ بكل معنى لكلمة ،،،،،،،،، 
و ريلي عجبه ،،،، وتسلمييييييين على هالطريقة  :Smile:

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## الريـم2009

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## شيخه ماركه

انا اشتريت هالجهاز من عندكم وبصراااحه رووووعه
صدق خفيف وعملي هالجهاز والعجينه ماشاء الله رهييبه
الله يوفقج يالغلااا

----------


## moora

الطريقة وايد حلوة، بس للأسف الصور ماطلعت عندي، وأنا ما أعرف أسوي شي بدون صور

----------


## ســارة

تسلم ايدج انا سويت الخبز وعيالي عيبهم 
مشكوووووووووووووره

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

يسلمووا

----------


## صدى الحق

بارك الله فيج يالغالية
ماقصرتي بيض الله ويهج

----------


## ســارة

تسلم ايدج ........ انا دايماً اسويها عيالي وخواتي يحبون خبز الخمير

----------


## غرشوبة زاخر

ربي يسسسلمج..موفقه

----------


## قطوف دانية

خسااااارة 
الصور مب طالعات

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

تسلم ايدج 

بس الصور مب موجوده

----------


## rakwoman

تسلمين وروده دبي ....

الله يعطيج العافيه فديتج ....

----------


## نورسيد

[/QUOTE]

----------


## نورسيد

فوووووق

----------


## ام راشــد2008

انا عندي جدر الخمير بس ما اعرف اسوي الخمير زين يوم دخلت الموضوع وقريت الوصفه

بسير اليوم وبجرب

يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي 

الصراحه اجهزتج وايد مفيده ؟؟

اخت ريلي كل ما اتي عندي لازم اتسوي لنا دونت بالجهاز مال الدونات

عجيب الصراحه

----------


## shaikha1982

يعطيج العافيةاختي

----------


## ورودة دبي

> من اسباب نجاح اي عجينة ان كانت عجينة خبز الخمير او غيرها هي صلاحية الخمير
> اول شي لا تخزنون الخمير في كبتات المطبخ
> بعد ماتفتحون العلبة الافضل تحطونها في غراش مثل هاي و تخزنونه في الثلاجه ..تاكدوا ان الخميرة مش قديمة 
> 
> 
> 
> نسخن الماء العادي شوي في غلاية الماء الكهربائيه 10 ثواني بس .. عشان يكون فاتر 
> وبعدين نحط كل المقادير اللي فوق مع بعض في طاسة كبيرة شوي
> نخلط العجينة دقيتين ثلاث باستخدام الخلاط و بتتكون عندنا عجينة طرية جدا و ناعمة الملمس و ماتلصق بالايد
> ...

----------


## ورودة دبي

> نييب جدر الخمير و نتركه 4 دقايق لين ما اسلاك الحديد من داخل تحمر بهالصورة
> 
> 
> الجدر طبعا يكون مسكر
> ناخذ العيين المفرود و نحطه على راس الجدر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ورودة دبي

> خواتي اليوم عندي لكم طريقة وااايد لذيييذ لخبز الخمير 
> 
> 
> أتمنى أنها تعيبكم وهي سهلة وبسيطة
> 
> اهم النقاط :
> 
> 1- اهم نقطة : وقبل اي استخدام شوفي فيشة الكهرباء ,,فيه جزء كرتوني ,, شيليه فوررا قبل ماتحطينه في الكهرباء 
> 
> ...

----------


## مزون m

تسلم ايدج بسويه اليوم ان شا الله

----------


## عفاري80

نايس
.........

----------


## تسونامي

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## أنوار2009

تسلمييييييين بس شو حطيتي على خبز الخمير ماكتبتي؟

----------


## رهف المشاعر

واااو


يغري حبز الخمير

والبيتزا بعد



تسلم ايدج يالغلا ..~


✿ سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ✿

----------


## شهد الحياة

ماشاء الله 
جوعتينى 
ههههههههه

----------


## ام بوجاسم

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااام على خبز الخمير

----------


## بنت الغاليه

خوش شي من وين جبتي هنشابه

----------


## um_bader

موفقه الغالية

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## صوغة 1

تسلم ايدج

----------


## الملكة UAE

واو .. لذيذ خبز الخمير ..!

----------


## الطائر الحزين

ما شاء الله عليج غناتى 

روعةة

----------


## AmOoOna7

يسلموووو عالموضوع

----------


## alfatami

حلوووووووووو

----------


## اميرة الصحاري

شكراع المعلومات المفيده

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفووووووووو فديتكم

----------


## لولو المزيونة

تسلم إيدج شكلة وايد روعة 
حلات الخمير وهو حار مع العسل والدبس ياااااااي

----------


## دمعـ حزن ـــة

يعطيج العافيه على الوصفه اللذيذه

----------


## كول بيبي

والله من اسبوع خاطري في خميييييير  :Frown:

----------


## عنود الريم

تسلم ايدك

----------


## ليالي نيو لوك

يعطيج العافيه انا وااايد احب الخمير

----------


## Bent RAK

ما شاء الله رووعة ^^

----------


## Sweet ♥ Heart

يوعتييينييي  :Frown: 
مشكوورة ههههههههه

----------


## الشرية

ماشاء الله

----------


## حرمه يديده

يمي يمي يمي .. تسلم الايادي حبوبه ..

----------


## Rwaz

السلام عليكم مشكووووووووووورة على الطريقة

----------


## كوفي شوب

مشكورة على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## tresor

*مــوفقــــــــــــــــــــــه يارب*

----------


## سلامه لاين.

يزآآج الله خير آخيته ., 

ربي يوفقج آنشاءالله .,

----------


## ad_66

موفقه

----------


## قاب

:SubhanAllah:  وصفتك وايييد حلوه بس بغيت استفسر عن المعجنات الأخرى مثل :فطيرة الجبن
لأن صور لم تطهر لي. وجزاك ألف خير.

----------


## omkhalid

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## mareya07

يوم انا اسويها سرعه يحترق من فوق وما يكون ناضي ..

----------


## توم==

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## نجمة العين2

ليش الصور ما تطلع عندي على العموم مشكورة اختي وردة دبي الحين بروح اسويها لريلي لانه وااااااااايد يحب خبز الخمير

----------


## كروزة@كوم

ثآآنكس حبووبه :Smile:  بس أنا لما أحطي الخمير دااخل الجدر ع لطووووووول يحترق ويطلع ناار فهذا اللي محيرني؟!!

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق ^_^

----------

